# Bark-On Natural Slingshot Build-off



## Winnie

Prize: A Boiled Leather Ammo Pouch.

Contest:

I will often leave some bark on my naturals. I am proposing a contest where the only requirements are:

1. It must be a natural.

2. It must have some bark left on it. It can be a little or a lot, it just depends on how it's worked in.

3. A before and after photo are required.

Because this involves a slightly different way of choosing a fork let's give a good three weeks to make them.

Deadline is Thursday May 9th at 12:00 midnight.

winnie


----------



## flipgun

Sounds Good!


----------



## Charles

Looks like another fun contest. I will keep my eyes peeled for something suitable unpeeled!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Now this....is more my style.

Watch out guys, terrible bark on slingshots will be flying out of my workshop soon!


----------



## Winnie

Looks like we're up and running. I'm looking forward to what you all come up with.

winnie


----------



## bigron

this sounds like a walk in the woods :naughty:


----------



## Pawpawsailor

Hmmm... Bark with a bite!


----------



## flipgun

Shtf Slingshots said:


> Now this....is more my style.
> 
> Watch out guys, terrible bark on slingshots will be flying out of my workshop soon!


The Children! Won't someone Please think of the Children!


----------



## Tentacle Toast

For all you artists taking up the challenge...a possible source for inspiration could come from your local tobaccanist. I collect hand-made pipes, & among my favourites are "rusticated" examples. Some are sandblasted for the effect, while others have the bark strategically removed from some areas, leaving the rest in tact. The wood of choice for pipe making is briar, & it can be absolutely stunning. Just a thought, as I'm sure ideas could be gleaned. Some of these pipes are worth checking out for their sheer beauty, even if you don't smoke. At any rate, good luck to all! I look forward to seeing the contestants...


----------



## tnflipper52

What a great idea. Never done it before but it sure sounds like fun. Thanks for the offer and good fortune to all.


----------



## GHT

looking forward to another great comp, nice one Winnie.


----------



## harson

Ttf Mk2 021




__
harson


__
Feb 21, 2013








Cool comp, here is my entry


----------



## Charles

What a great example to start us off.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...& here's harson first out the gate!


----------



## flipgun

I have been looking for a fork for this competition and finally found one that suited me. I forgot the before picture and pieced it back together too late. Anyway, here it is.



































I guess that I need to look for another and not be so itchy to get started. :bawling:


----------



## Charles

That one looks very nice ... looks like a V shooter to me. What sort of wood is that?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

Finished up my entry tonight. Posted it up in the homemade section. I figured more people look there and hopefully others can spark interest in building their own for the comp. Here's a link to the thread http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22943-box-wood-fork/

:thumbsup:


----------



## flipgun

Charles said:


> That one looks very nice ... looks like a V shooter to me. What sort of wood is that?
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Sorry Sir, no idea. It was part of a pile of random brush. Maybe pecan.


----------



## Winnie

BC-Slinger said:


> Finished up my entry tonight. Posted it up in the homemade section. I figured more people look there and hopefully others can spark interest in building their own for the comp. Here's a link to the thread http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22943-box-wood-fork/
> 
> :thumbsup:


Great looking slingshot. I love working with boxwood. It's almost like working with ivory it's so smooth and dense.

I like how you used the bark for contrast.

Let me encourage you to post your pictures here too. Perhaps posting in both places will help others join.

winnie.


----------



## Winnie

I took a couple of hours last night and made a bark-on slingshot. I thought I'd post some pictures but last time, after I posted pictures during the "small slingshot build-off" only one more person entered the contest. It was likely only coincidence but I don't want to take any chances. Are you all OK with my posting pictures? I was hoping anything I could do to encourage people to give it a try would be good.

These contests always encourage me to build.

winnie


----------



## Winnie

flipgun said:


> I have been looking for a fork for this competition and finally found one that suited me. I forgot the before picture and pieced it back together too late. Anyway, here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_7334.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_7337.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_7338.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_7347.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_7348.JPG
> 
> I guess that I need to look for another and not be so itchy to get started. :bawling:


Nice job. Fantastic texture. I've got to try a "V".

winnie


----------



## Charles

BC-Slinger said:


> Finished up my entry tonight. Posted it up in the homemade section. I figured more people look there and hopefully others can spark interest in building their own for the comp. Here's a link to the thread http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22943-box-wood-fork/
> 
> :thumbsup:


That turned out well ... very nice job.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

Winnie said:


> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished up my entry tonight. Posted it up in the homemade section. I figured more people look there and hopefully others can spark interest in building their own for the comp. Here's a link to the thread http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22943-box-wood-fork/
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me encourage you to post your pictures here too. Perhaps posting in both places will help others join.
> 
> winnie.
Click to expand...

         

:headbang:


----------



## Guest

I'm going to try this challenge. If I can get to some mountain laurel this week.


----------



## flipgun

Winnie said:


> I took a couple of hours last night and made a bark-on slingshot. I thought I'd post some pictures but last time, after I posted pictures during the "small slingshot build-off" only one more person entered the contest. It was likely only coincidence but I don't want to take any chances. Are you all OK with my posting pictures? I was hoping anything I could do to encourage people to give it a try would be good.
> 
> These contests always encourage me to build.
> 
> winnie


I think you should! Otherwise it would be like telling someone that they can't dance at their own party. I mean; What are you going to do? Keep the prize?  Besides, I would very much like to see it. :thumbsup:


----------



## BC-Slinger

I am hoping some more entries roll in. Remember whats on the line here a boiled leather ammo pouch made by the man himself Winnie. :drool: Plus a bark on fork once in a while is a fun change of pace form the naked forks we have become accustomed to.

Thanks again for making this competition Winnie keeping things fresh and interesting will make it so it is a impossibility to get bored of this great hobbie.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## PorkChopSling

Mystery wood from the side of the road. Just simple, little cut, light sanding, tapped holes for eyebolt, glue, oil, 4mm tubes. I call her Cyclopes, due to the eye like shape where I cut off a little branch. Thanks for viewing and thanks Winnie for the contest.


----------



## Charles

Winnie, by all means you should post your fork. It will inspire others, for sure.

I have been busy with some other projects, but I am working on mine ... found a tree service taking down a mountain ash across the street and scored a couple of forks ... nothing special, I am afraid, but they will result in perfectly functional slingshots. I was hoping to get out into the countryside and score some arbutus, but I do not think it is going to happen ... sigh ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Rayshot

I hopeful of shaping up a fork before this ends.

Perhaps we will get several as this approaches the deadline on May 9.


----------



## Winnie

PorkChopSling said:


> Mystery wood from the side of the road. Just simple, little cut, light sanding, tapped holes for eyebolt, glue, oil, 4mm tubes. I call her Cyclopes, due to the eye like shape where I cut off a little branch. Thanks for viewing and thanks Winnie for the contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I'm thinking it might be Maple. Great color.


----------



## Winnie

I've made a couple of bark-on slingshots recently. One, a Madrona natural, I did last week and then posted it in the Homemade Slingshots category:

























The other I made this morning in a couple of hours between patients:

Spalted Bark-On Boxwood.

Last year I cut a boxwood branch and left it in place. Yesterday I returned to it and cut out the fork. In one years time it became nicely spalted. Boxwood is usually white and looks and feels like ivory.


----------



## PorkChopSling

Winnie said:


> PorkChopSling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mystery wood from the side of the road. Just simple, little cut, light sanding, tapped holes for eyebolt, glue, oil, 4mm tubes. I call her Cyclopes, due to the eye like shape where I cut off a little branch. Thanks for viewing and thanks Winnie for the contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it might be Maple. Great color.
Click to expand...

Thanks Winnie, maple, maybe, we had a crazy wind storm last year that knocked down a bunch of old trees and it took weeks for the city to clear the roads, i found this branch in the last wood pile left. And, i have to say she is my new favorite. So, thank you for getting me to go look for her. Have a wonderful day!!


----------



## rockslinger

I'm working on one.

I believe others are as well.


----------



## PorkChopSling

Same side of the road wood, I got three really great forks from it. This is my 2nd entery and can I say that I am loving the ring shooter so here is another one. It looks big but is actually a little smaller then the 1st one. Here is before






here she is after, I was born the year of the rabbit so I carved a little rabbit and the Chinese character for rabbit on, and so I call her Rabbit






I have yet to try her out, got to wait for the glue to dry. Thank you for looking!!


----------



## flippinout

Recently when out for a hike with my kids, we came across a large red oak that had been struck by lightning. It had been on the ground for some time, as many of the smaller branches had already begun to rot. However, about five feet from the base of the tree(it was fallen at the time) a perfect fork had grown from the side of the tree.
























It smelled like a high school boys locker room in June when I cut it and the color of the wood was striking. I sealed it up with wood glue and put it in the attic. I was eagerly anticipating digging into the core of this fork to discover what textures and colors lay within, but once I removed the bark, I realized I was pretty much done. That's it, I removed all the bark that was willing to easily let go and left the rest within the fissure. I carved the butt of it to a smooth and round appearance and brought it to a polish. I little work on the fork tips, some sanding and oil and here it is:


----------



## Quercusuber

flippinout said:


> Recently when out for a hike with my kids, we came across a large red oak that had been struck by lightning. It had been on the ground for some time, as many of the smaller branches had already begun to rot. However, about five feet from the base of the tree(it was fallen at the time) a perfect fork had grown from the side of the tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It smelled like a high school boys locker room in June when I cut it and the color of the wood was striking. I sealed it up with wood glue and put it in the attic. I was eagerly anticipating digging into the core of this fork to discover what textures and colors lay within, but once I removed the bark, I realized I was pretty much done. That's it, I removed all the bark that was willing to easily let go and left the rest within the fissure. I carved the butt of it to a smooth and round appearance and brought it to a polish. I little work on the fork tips, some sanding and oil and here it is:


What a piece of natural art!!!!

AWESOME!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Rayshot

I love imperfections and character in naturals. And Nathan's addition here is agreeable to my heart!


----------



## slingingjaymie

Great thread! Very, very enjoyable read! Learned a lot about natural forks here. Will not be competing, but this is inspiring me to find a nice fork during my next walk!

Every entry so far has been unique and beautiful. Will be a hard pick for the winner. By all the efforts, it sure seems this pouch is quite a treasure!! Could the man himself, Mr. Winnie post up a few pictures of this sought after prize?


----------



## Charles

Flippinout, I have to say that is SUCH a beautiful piece ... I just love it. It looks like it should be the sort of thing a woodland gnome would be carrying ... Really a great piece of work.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bostradamus

Count me in on this one!!


----------



## tnflipper52

What can one say? Truly the work of a fine craftsman. Well done sir.


----------



## Winnie

flippinout said:


> Recently when out for a hike with my kids, we came across a large red oak that had been struck by lightning. It had been on the ground for some time, as many of the smaller branches had already begun to rot. However, about five feet from the base of the tree(it was fallen at the time) a perfect fork had grown from the side of the tree.
> 
> It smelled like a high school boys locker room in June when I cut it and the color of the wood was striking. I sealed it up with wood glue and put it in the attic. I was eagerly anticipating digging into the core of this fork to discover what textures and colors lay within, but once I removed the bark, I realized I was pretty much done. That's it, I removed all the bark that was willing to easily let go and left the rest within the fissure. I carved the butt of it to a smooth and round appearance and brought it to a polish. I little work on the fork tips, some sanding and oil and here it is:


Beautiful. It looks like the gauntlet has been thrown down. Great job.

winnie


----------



## Winnie

slingingjaymie said:


> Great thread! Very, very enjoyable read! Learned a lot about natural forks here. Will not be competing, but this is inspiring me to find a nice fork during my next walk!
> 
> Every entry so far has been unique and beautiful. Will be a hard pick for the winner. By all the efforts, it sure seems this pouch is quite a treasure!! Could the man himself, Mr. Winnie post up a few pictures of this sought after prize?


A great treasure. Highly sought after. Not yet made. The pouch, stopper and lanyard are all handmade and each is different.

There are a couple out there on the list. I know Charles has one and I sent one to Flipgun as an addition to his prize from the last contest.

winnie


----------



## Charles

Winnie's boiled leather pouches are fabulous. They look great and are completely functional. Anyone who has one is very lucky indeed. Here is a photo of mine.









It is like a hard, leather bottle. It looks quite medieval. It is a perfect companion for primitive weaponry.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## bushcraftkid

I am kinda late but i have a shed full of pre cut bark on forks drying so i will have to go take a look at what i got...


----------



## slingingjaymie

Winnie is quite the craftsman! Woah. No wonder why this competition is heating up... cannot wait to see what jumps out of the pot as the days boil down! Ha


----------



## rockslinger

Heres mine, I posted in homemade.
View attachment 34037
View attachment 34038
View attachment 34039




It's a natural mesquite ergo with the bark left on...most of it anyway.

Theraband gold 1" straight cut bands.  Thanks Winnie!



Don't know why the pics didn't come through




















OK now they did.


----------



## Winnie

Really nice. I like how you got a hi gloss on the bark. Sweet.

This is going to be hard.

winnie


----------



## rockslinger

Before picture is # 5 from left above. :stupidcomp:


----------



## Charles

O.K. I have to get to work on mine today. That darned mountain ash fork has been a bugger to dry with the microwave. Guess I will just go with it as it is today.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles

Almost done ... just waiting for the finish to dry.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## bushcraftkid

Hey Winnie, what are the slots on the butt of your forks for?


----------



## Guest

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20836-mountain-laurel/ <= That Mountain Laurel with the bark on it, next to the dog wood... That was my favorite with the bark on but she is naked now so I don't think I can enter her.


----------



## pop shot

Tabbed Vine maple natty with pc444 and prototype rockstar.


----------



## Winnie

bushcraftkid said:


> Hey Winnie, what are the slots on the butt of your forks for?


The slot enables me to load the pouch and jam it into the slot. When I am done shooting I load the pouch and wrap the bands around the ss and then slide the pouch into the slot. When I want to shoot I take the ss out of my pocket, reverse the motion, and I am ready to shoot. I never have to take my eye off the target. The bands wrapped around the ss also makes for a nice compact package for putting into my pocket.

winnie


----------



## Charles

A tree service was taking down a couple of trees across the street from me, and I managed to salvage a couple of mountain ash forks. I gave one of the forks to BC-Slinger, and I kept one for myself. Here is what I began with.









With the bark on, it took quite a while of dry it in the microwave ... seemed to take about a zillion sessions of 45 seconds each, cooling between blasts. I finally started to work shaping it. Given my oft stated preferences, it will come as not surprise that I brought it to roughly the size of my mutant ninja design, complete with pinky hole. I finished it with two coats of polyurethane and banded it with Alliance Sterling 105s. Here it is back and front.















Here it is in my hand.









Of course I had to put my chop on it, this time on the butt.









It has a nice, chunky look and feel to it, and I seem to shoot well with it.

Winnie, thanks so much for starting this contest. Without you, I never would have made this little character.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Winnie

Well, I've come to a decision. The winner is Flippinout. It's hard to argue with a guy that can take and old chunk of branch and turn it into a piece of art.

I'd like to thank everyone for their entries. It's been a fun few weeks seeing what others came up with.

I hope too that thinking in terms of bark-on gave people a chance to look at naturals a slightly different way.

Again everyone, thanks.

winnie

Flippinout, if you would send me your particulars I'll send off your ammo pouch prize.


----------



## Charles

Good call, Winnie. Congratulations Flippinout! And congratulations to all the others who entered.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## PorkChopSling

No, thank you Winnie for the contest, because of you I have two new natural ss that I love to shoot. In a way your contests are like the best ss muse, so thank you sir.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Congrats to Nathan, a fantastic rustic looking slingshot indeed. Thanks again to Winnie too for taking the initiative to start such events. They definitely promote activity among the community and get people interested in projects they otherwise would have never started.

:headbang:


----------



## bigron

so whats the next contest going to be :bouncy:


----------



## Winnie

bigron said:


> so whats the next contest going to be :bouncy:


Let me think about it a bit. That is if anyone is interested in doing another.

winnie


----------



## tnflipper52

Congrats to the winner and all participants. Well done folks.


----------



## bushcraftkid

Winnie said:


> bushcraftkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Winnie, what are the slots on the butt of your forks for?
> 
> 
> 
> The slot enables me to load the pouch and jam it into the slot. When I am done shooting I load the pouch and wrap the bands around the ss and then slide the pouch into the slot. When I want to shoot I take the ss out of my pocket, reverse the motion, and I am ready to shoot. I never have to take my eye off the target. The bands wrapped around the ss also makes for a nice compact package for putting into my pocket.
> 
> winnie
Click to expand...

Thats genius! I might have to try that in the future. Also congrats Nathan, and now, how does it shoot?


----------



## Wildwood

Nathan, that peice is gothic! One of the nicest Nats I have seen.


----------



## flippinout

Cool! Thank you Winnie for hosting this contest, it is always great to see the creativity of slingshot enthusiasts. I am stoked to get one of those ammo pouches

@bushcraftkid- it shoots exceptionally well. I don't really see the point in making a slingshot that does not function as a slingshot. It works best in the left hand, but it shreds cans at 15m in the right hand just fine too.


----------



## Dayhiker

Charles said:


> A tree service was taking down a couple of trees across the street from me, and I managed to salvage a couple of mountain ash forks. I gave one of the forks to BC-Slinger, and I kept one for myself. Here is what I began with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChunkyAshBefore.jpg
> 
> With the bark on, it took quite a while of dry it in the microwave ... seemed to take about a zillion sessions of 45 seconds each, cooling between blasts. I finally started to work shaping it. Given my oft stated preferences, it will come as not surprise that I brought it to roughly the size of my mutant ninja design, complete with pinky hole. I finished it with two coats of polyurethane and banded it with Alliance Sterling 105s. Here it is back and front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChunkyAshBack.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChunkyAshFront.jpg
> 
> Here it is in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChunkyAshInHand.jpg
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Charles, this one really floats my boat -- awesome little beauty!


----------



## Charles

Dayhiker said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> A tree service was taking down a couple of trees across the street from me, and I managed to salvage a couple of mountain ash forks. I gave one of the forks to BC-Slinger, and I kept one for myself. Here is what I began with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChunkyAshBefore.jpg
> 
> With the bark on, it took quite a while of dry it in the microwave ... seemed to take about a zillion sessions of 45 seconds each, cooling between blasts. I finally started to work shaping it. Given my oft stated preferences, it will come as not surprise that I brought it to roughly the size of my mutant ninja design, complete with pinky hole. I finished it with two coats of polyurethane and banded it with Alliance Sterling 105s. Here it is back and front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChunkyAshBack.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChunkyAshFront.jpg
> 
> Here it is in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChunkyAshInHand.jpg
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> Charles, this one really floats my boat -- awesome little beauty!
Click to expand...

Thanks so much, DH. I am particularly proud to have elicited such praise from you, as I think of you as The "Natural Man". I also want to thank you again for your little ninja design ... that has meant an awful lot to me.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

Congrats Flip ,and thank you Winnie for hosting these fun events. Looking forward to the next challenge.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## AJhunt

i know i missed this 1 but here is a bark on hawthorn i made recently


----------



## Charles

Looks nice! What finish did you use?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## AJhunt

Charles said:


> Looks nice! What finish did you use?
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


spray varnish


----------



## Winnie

I really like hawthorn. That handle looks like the slingshot was dipped in plastic. Very nice.

winnie


----------

